# Fly tool cutter on a G0704



## outsider347 (May 12, 2013)

enco  has a 5 pc Interstate cutter set on sale for 26.00

For hobby non production use, do you think the 0704 can handle a fly cut operation

Thanks Gents


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 12, 2013)

Absolutely!  You can fly cut with a Sherline!

It's all about depth of cut.  A nice, sharp HSS cutter and you are all set


Bernie


----------



## outsider347 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Bernie

any thoughts about Interstate products at Enco?


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 12, 2013)

Is that who makes the flycutter?  I'll check it out

Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 12, 2013)

I can't see the normal price, but you can't really go wrong for that price.

You won't even really use them all, so consider some of them spares to modify!  

1/2 inch shank is what your machine can hold?  1/2 inch is fine- that is what I use on my Rusnok Vertical head on Hardinge TM.  Just make sure you get the biggest shank your machine can hold close to the spindle.  If you can hold 3/4 inch, even with the shank shortened with your grinder, do it.  

Also use the thickest bit the cutters will handle.   It's all about decreasing deflection!

Bernie


----------



## outsider347 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks again Bernie

Would the tool bit grind be any different that what I would grind for regular lathe applications?


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 12, 2013)

My experience is says no- but any truly seasoned machinists out there would be able to teach me otherwise 

I just use normal lathe cutter geometry.  Just to be clear- NOT tools meant for the Williams style lathe tool holders.  Those are ground accounting for 10-15 degrees  tilt built into the toolholder.

So grind them as if you are going to use them totally horizontally, as on a QCTP,  or four position tool post.

Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 12, 2013)

... I also usually cut them like a "finishing" tool bit, (as opposed to a roughing bit without the small round ground off the tip), since that beautiful finish is what I am often shooting for 


Bernie


----------



## tdillehay (Jun 24, 2013)

Have you got the fly cutters in and how does the grizzly handle them?


----------



## outsider347 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yep I got them
I have only used the largest of the lot & works great. I will sat that I have been very easy on the DOC & feed
Satisfied so far


----------

